# TV Interview-Farang Mu Sul Portugal & G.Master De Alba



## Kuk Sa Nim (Oct 29, 2008)

Greetings fellow Musa,
Here is a video clip from my recent trip to Portugal. We were were not only honored by a visit from the mayor, but we were also interviewed by the national news media. That was very unexpected and exciting. It would be like the NBC or CBS news coming to meet us. Unfortunately, the whole thing is in Portuguese (and I spoke in Spanish), but I think you can get the gist of it all. 

I would like to thank Master Nelson Pinto and Inst. Sergio Anes for coordinating a fantastic trip. It was such a warm and wonderful experience. Also big thanks to Inst. Michael Klockner for coming out from Germany to be with us and share a good time together (he is also the first uke in the clip). Looking forward to next year.

Farang!

Hope you enjoy the clip:






With much respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is a clip from the trip to Portugal we made in 2006. Hope you enjoy:






And for all my Borincuas, if you've never met Master Dennis Vega, well then let me introduce you:






Farang!

With much respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2008)

Felicidades!

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice videos


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I get questions all the time if there are more advanced areas of knife training in our art. The answer is ...yes. Our weapon training is very deep, and knife seems to get lots of attention. Lately I've been teaching the more advanced double knife sets to my black belts and more recently to the general public.

We just put up a couple preview clips on the new FMS double knives DVD we recently released. Right now they are on youtube, and we're putting better versions of them on our website. Those files are MUCH larger, and take longer to download. They also give you a better picture, so, anyway. In the meantime, you can check them out on youtube at:

Double Knife Tape Preview 001




 
Double Knife Tape Preview 002





Hope you all enjoy. 

Farang!!!

With brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Kuk Sa Nim said:


> Double Knife Tape Preview 001
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks very FMA-influenced!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool clips thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Feb 15, 2009)

Greeting gentlemen,

Yeah, I get that a lot. This is a modern Korean martial art. It has influences from first of all several Korean martial arts. That is its base, but as a modern art, we are not restricted nor bound by any limitations. 

Primarily, the weapons of our art come from a couple versions of Hwarang Do that I mastered, Do Hap Sool which is a very unique martial art I learned in Korea, and has extensive, and I mean EXTENSIVE weapon training and Sun Mu Do that I learned here in San Francisco. 

I absolutely added Filipino and Indonesian martial arts into our system. Throughout the years, I was fortunate to get some incredible training from a variety of amazing masters from Kali, Escrima, Arnis and Silat. Truth be told, when I began working with these other non-Korean arts, I found so many parallels in terms of concepts and techniques. It made expanding my weapon skills that much easier, and certainly exciting and more rewarding. 

I teach at an annual event called the Gathering in Sacramento, Ca. Here there are dozens of Masters, Grandmasters and founders of systems. I make a point of looking up my Kali/Escrimador friends such as Guru George Santana, Master Saturno, Pukulan Pentjak Silat Serak Grand Master Victor De Thouars, Guru Carlito Bonjoc, Grand Master Vincent Cabales, Grand Master Ernesto Presas and so many others, and really, just sharing, comparing and spending some quality time together. Again, I feel truly blessed.

I hope that sheds some light for you guys. I have nothing to hide. I enjoy training with all good martial artists, and am always a very hungry student myself.

With respect and brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah, thanks! I'm all for adding what's useful.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2009)

It's always good to see you post, KSN!  Thanks for this!  :asian:


----------



## SulsaPR (Mar 6, 2009)

*Farang Everyone!*

*Here is a link with some clips from our art: **http://www.youtube.com/user/soolsa*

*Farang!!!*
* 
http://farangmusul.ning.com
*


----------

